# Is your poodle a cuddle bug?



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here she is as we speak this morning! Lounging out in the bed sleeping.. Do I dare wake her to start my day?


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Ruby is so cute. My little Amber is a cuddle bug too. When ever I set on the couch she puts her chin on the couch until I tell her to come on up. She loves it. She follows me around the house and lays on the floor beside me when I am working on the computer. She's 21 months I try not to spoil her.


----------



## knitwit (Jan 21, 2012)

All I have to do is think about sitting down and Riley is on the couch, chair, bed, etc. waiting to cuddle. At night, he curls up beside me and doesn't leave my side until I get up in the morning. He loves playing with his toys and racing around the yard, but if I sit down, he wants to be in my lap. He's been this way since I got him last June. As I write this, he's curled up on my lap which is good because it is cold with freezing rain here today.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i notice you all have minis. very interesting!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hate to bust your hypothesis patk, but Lily is pasted up against we on the couch in my hotel room right now. I should note that I have been sleeping clinging to the edge of a king size bed because she keeps moving over to get next to me for the last two nights too! Lily even sat in my lap for a while this afternoon, 36 pound lap dog.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is a cuddler but only at night! During the day she prefers her bean bag...........but at night when the 'couch blankie' comes out and we are all comfy watching tv her place is on me or least touching me. She does solicit head rubs, and belly rubs, and general touchy feeley attention during the day though!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Hate to bust your hypothesis patk, but Lily is pasted up against we on the couch in my hotel room right now. I should note that I have been sleeping clinging to the edge of a king size bed because she keeps moving over to get next to me for the last two nights too! Lily even sat in my lap for a while this afternoon, 36 pound lap dog.


actually, i was most interested because, as you know, i had lowchen. they are about the size of mini poos. neither was a cuddler, though both had no objection to being picked up.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Both of my boys were born cuddlers. They can never get enough


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha is beyond a cuddler! Always pressed up against me. Sleeps at night on her back with her head on my pillow. Is by my side or on my lap every second. Emilio likes to be next to me but not so much ON me.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

When Grace was about 18 months she once took a flying poodle leap landing right in my lap in the "sit" position. I was sitting in a reclining chair and she landed in the "MOST" painful position!!! I had to shoo her off to recover. Now she will lay all over me both in my bed and in my recliner, but she keeps her back feet grounded. She weighs in at 56lbs. If I say "cuddle" she lays on me with her head on my shoulder. When I am standing she will lean her neck into my thigh and croon. Do any other poodles croon??? sort of a "ooooooooooah" low in the throat.
Eric.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

eric, grace probably learned to croon from you, since that is a technique you use in training and talking to your dog.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Very Possible patk. Still it sounds nice. She can say NOOO and EEEAS too.
"Do you want a biscuit Grace" "eeeas eas pant pant!!"
"Do you want a bath Grace" "Nooo Noo!!" followed by the sound of her doggy door!! LOL 
Eric


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You want to see cuddles... try to do some yoga in the floor ! I alway end up laughing my yoga pants off...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk that is interesting that your lowchen haven't been big cuddlers. Weren't they originally bred as sort of companionable hot water bottles? I think this is probably a behavioral trait that has many variations not just between breeds, but within them too.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Excuse us, for our hair and makeup is not done..but it appears I've grown a poodle scarf


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> but at night when the 'couch blankie' comes out and we are all comfy watching tv her place is on me or least touching me.



Sounds like what Ruby does with my mom at night! My mom keeps this red blanket In a closet in the laundry room and Ruby chases her around in the evenings awaiting the cuddle blanket


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> patk that is interesting that your lowchen haven't been big cuddlers. Weren't they originally bred as sort of companionable hot water bottles? I think this is probably a behavioral trait that has many variations not just between breeds, but within them too.


yes, they were always talked about as bed warmers for the upper class ladies. lowchen as a breed almost died out after wwii - i think there were less than 10 dogs identified in the breed history i read. so the genetic pool is actually extremely small and it is interesting that this "independent" trait showed up in two dogs, one bred in australia and one in the u.s. the high degree of intelligence in my female - well, that would go with the independence. but the male was timid, yet still independent minded.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

*Excuse us, for our hair and makeup is not done..but it appears I've grown a poodle scarf *

I think that photo is precious, and I don't understand why you think Ruby needs make-up. She's perfect (as are you).


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Just tonight Racer wanted me to move my laptop so we could cuddle. Sometimes he just lays on it. All 3 of mine get separate cuddle time with us on the couch. This is the look I get from Racer when it's time. He's actually on the arm of the couch in this pic.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

My little Trixie has always been a cuddler and I love it! At night, she and I share the same pillow and sometimes during the night I can feel her gently playing with my hair. Lol! No matter where I am, you can always count on Trixie being right there with me. :love2: :biggrin:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Yup, Brandon hung out on our love seat tonight right between me and my dh. We can't get enough of him.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Our Dexter is 71 lbs and 27 (or more) inches. He LOVES to cuddle. Its amazing how all that dog will squeeze between me and hubby on the small couch or loveseat. Im usually pushed out to the edge though. Even now he has to be touching me. He is laying here with his head alongside the laptop. We absolutely love him.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"Our Dexter is 71 lbs and 27 inches." More dog to love!!!
Eric.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, that is their job


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Whenever I sit, all 3 dogs are in my lap in about 5 seconds. They will stay as long as I'm sitting or laying on the couch. They sure love their mama!!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo never cuddled until he was exactly a year old...to the day! Now he is a Velcro dog. He doesn't like to be held while I'm laying down but he must either be laying on my legs or touching me. He follows me everywhere...EVERYWHERE! 

He just turned two in December and I waited for another dramatic change but nothing. Maybe it's an every other year thing?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin's not a lap dog so much now, but if I sit down she HAS to come and wedge herself along my leg. She doesn't want petting if she's snoozing but wants to be close and touching. She also likes to come and sit between my feet, like a baby penguin, and have her ears and face fondled.

Pushkin however... that boy would get inside your skin if he could!! Snuggle, snuggle, cuddle, cuddle, and if you stop with the petting his paw comes up to remind you to carry on! His favourite place in the world is hubby's lap. I'll get a picture sometime! He's the ultimate love-bug!!

Pushkin also does the happy groaning noises - it's soooo sweet!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Within seconds of laying eyes on Chagall as a pup at the breeder's, he was in my lap. He's spent a whole of lot time there and in my arms ever since. No matter where we are, sitting ringside at a dog show, visiting friends, a wine tasting, riding a horse drawn carriage in Central Park_--anywhere-_-he wants contact with me, up close and personal.  He stays snuggled up against me all night long, looking so cozy next to me in my pink and gray poodle pjs. We call him a "love sponge" because he soaks up and bubbles with such affection!:hug::love2:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella and Cayenne, would be on my lap 24/7 if allowed. I work out of my home some, one is lying on my lap while I am on the computer, I take turns with them


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Chagall you sure are a momma's boy!!!!


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Hate to bust your hypothesis patk, but Lily is pasted up against we on the couch in my hotel room right now. I should note that I have been sleeping clinging to the edge of a king size bed because she keeps moving over to get next to me for the last two nights too! Lily even sat in my lap for a while this afternoon, 36 pound lap dog.


Sounds like my Mimi at night


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

To cute !


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Poodle-Cuddles are just wonderful. 

#icouldstayhereforever

I could really stay in poodle-cuddle-land forever .... Time could ... stop right here, I'd be okay with that 









Do you see that cute black nose hiding behind me on my pillow? Hehe








Sweet sleepy face








He is resting his chin on my forehead LOL
























He even cuddles with my clothes! Shoes and socks too!! 
















Since day 1, she was a sweetie 








Recently:


----------



## Kendall (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh my goodness Lou you spoo's are adorable! Is one cream and one apricot? I love the way you have them groomed. Do you do that orca groomer? I and getting my first SPOO puppy next month and I reeaalyy want a cuddle bug! How did you did it?! Are they all like that or is there something I can do to make them cuddly?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a side note, when I die, I want to be reincarnated as Chagall. 

What a life and what a happy boy!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i've already decided i'm coming back as rain. now that's a dog's life!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If and when I should live again, I would want to be Lou's next spoo. Lou please let me keep my important bits?
Eric.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Eric, Hahahaha!! Yeah ya can keep your important bits! 
---------
Lou, my female, is apricot.
And Apollo, my male, is white. 

They are both 2.5 years old 

Aprox. 27" tall 
And 58 to 62lbs 

Yes, I believe they can LEARN to cuddle, and also learn to enjoy it. 

I believe Apollo was a natural-born-cuddler though, but Lou could never sit still for more than a few seconds when hugged by a human, she was a squirmy puppy/teenager! Hehehehe but now she absolutely loves cuddles!!! 

Thank goodness! Because I really really love their HUGS, the best therapy after a bad day! 









Ps. I'd love to reincarnate as any/several of the poodles on this forum, they are so loved and extremely well cared for, what a wonderful life some of these furry-Angels live huh?  
Thanks to You guys! 

That's what I try to do, I try to provide them the BEST live a dog could ever dream of, because they are so deserving of it, they are such wonderful beings! 

All I know is:
Poodles rock! 
AND poodle-people rock too!!!  ❤


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk said:


> i've already decided i'm coming back as rain. now that's a dog's life!


I'm with you!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

kayfabulous6 said:


> When Ruby was a baby, she was never worried about cuddling. She was hitting the ground running, playing and having fun whenever she was awake and when she was sleeping, she was tucked away in her crate. We did away with the crate sleeping after she was potty trained and now she sleeps with me, has free walk of the house etc. and have noticed that she has become so much more of a cuddle bug than she was when she was a baby. She is a lot more calm now with age and begs for me to settle up on the couch so she can lay with me.
> 
> A normal sit down with my laptop to do school work looks like this:
> Sit down with cozy blanket & laptop.
> ...



Sounds like Penny. When she was a pup she was mostly running around looking for something to get into. She also no longer sleeps in the crate at night. She's in bed with us. I'll usually wake up to find her nose inches away from my nose in the morning or most of her body is on my body or Isabelle's body. During the day if I'm making lunch or dinner she's sitting right next to me and leaning on my legs. When I'm in the music room learning some new songs for next Sunday's rehearsal she's sitting on my feet. If we're on the couch and I have to get up to go to any other part of the house she hops up and follows along. She's become quite the velcro/cuddle hound. I love it.


Rick


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes Rick it does sound like Penny & Ruby are alike! Wherever I am, Ruby is there too it's any wonder how she hasn't figured how to open the shower curtain yet..


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Maurice, my "perfect" eensy, teensy Poodle is_ intensely _desirous of cuddling. He'll cuddle anytime _anyone_ wants to hold him on their lap, walking around, standing still, no matter what else is going on. He'll soak it up for as long as someone wants to have him near or on them. He has always been a super duper cuddler.

Matisse loves to cuddle as long as I'm standing up holding him. He'll lean into me, press his chin down against the crook of my neck, turn his head over onto it's side, give me a little lick... loves being snuggled that way or on the grooming table. But try sitting on a chair or the couch and holding him on my lap lasts about 15 seconds tops. He sees something or thinks of something he _must_ do. There are toys out there and other dogs to get busy with.... and it's just too boring for him to sit or lie cuddling for any significant length of time. He'll come back to where I am to show me a toy or get a quick cuddle, then back to his other interests. lol.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Smiley is a cuddle monster. This is my view from my pillow in the mornings.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Poodles like pillows too. Its good they don't smell like most dogs or shed.
Eric


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> Poodles like pillows too. Its good they don't smell like most dogs or shed.
> Eric



Indeed!!!!!!!!!  

They smell lovely 
AND they know how to use pillows just like they're peoples too!! Hehe 

Ps. They also don't droll!!!! Look!!! I don't mind sharing my pillow coz they're cleeeeeean  !! The thing is that drool is a huge gross-factor with large-breeds for me..... Many of the large breeds that are super huggable-looking have strings of drool running on the sides of their mouths. Yikes! Not something I can deal with .... My pups, even though they have fluffy hairy muzzles, do not drool or smell !!! (I trim the hair real short around lips)

I just love poodles, they are pure joy, PERFECTION!!!!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

You better believe, Grace drools something awful, if you eat ice cream in front of her on a hot (like 110degF Today) day LOL.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> You better believe, Grace drools something awful, if you eat ice cream in front of her on a hot (like 110degF Today) day LOL.


Eric, subtract about 100 degrees from your temperature and that was our overnight low last night. Everybody cuddled in bed last night at our house (2 people plus 130 pounds of dogs). Our bedtime was chilly since we had required an emergency oil burner service last night and the evening had been heatless for a couple of hours. The service man said he was very busy with several more calls still to be made when he left us a little after 9:00 PM.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yesterday 110deg tomorrow 55deg Acclimatisation impossible.
Eric


----------



## Ralphie (Aug 19, 2014)

This is typical Ralph, he doesn't really cuddle, but he needs to be right by someone in our family. He sleeps by either my bed or the kids at night, but right next to it, not in it. Interesting to think about.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace sleeps "right next" to my bed. My wife (without my knowledge) has invited her into bed. She complied for a cuddle and then left for her accustomed place. I think differences are all about routine and training. Ralph does look kingly.
Eric.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> You better believe, Grace drools something awful, if you eat ice cream in front of her on a hot (like 110degF Today) day LOL.



Really? That's interesting My 2 don't drool at all, well... When we play fetch their tongue stick out for a while but it's not dripping or anything, not messy , they lick their lips a lot after running!! 

.... maybe I give them too many yummy treats? So they keep licking their lips to continue to savor ??! LOL No idea! 
My 2 also don't look at me when I'm eating, they know to wait their turn and NEVER get table scraps, "after and only after" I'm done eating, I go into the other room with , have them SIT! for a high-value treat... Maybe they don't droll cause they know to not covet thy momma's steak?  LOL I really don't know why now.... Do other poodles here drool? I'm puzzled  

It's one of those things I really appreciate about these poodles of mine, I love large dogs, but never wanted to have one because of the drooling, shedding, stinking... And poodles are just perfect, so after 5 years hubby convinced me to get s poodle. I definitely wanted a big dog to hug and cuddle with and these are perfect big-live-teddy-bears ??????


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace knows she will get the last bit of my ice cream. She goes on with her duties (protecting the home etc.) When I am finished I call her to her feed point. When she gets there she is DROOLING!! 
Eric.


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Eric, way cold in VA 21 when we went to bed and 15 when we got up. Amber is still in bed its nice and warm so I think she will stay there for a bit. Last night she wouldn't even go out to do her business I had to put the leash on her. Brrrrrrr


----------

